# Dust Storm Rollin' Through



## Neal (Jul 22, 2012)

Got these pictures last night during a cool looking dust storm that rolled through AZ yesterday.







My shade screens are already blowing around.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 22, 2012)

YIKES!


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 22, 2012)

wow that must had been scary


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like your neighbor needs to fix his cooler...or else his roof in the near future.

I LOVE your back yard fence. Wish I could afford to put up a brick wall all around my property.

We don't get dust storms here, thank goodness.


----------



## Neal (Jul 22, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I LOVE your back yard fence. Wish I could afford to put up a brick wall all around my property.
> 
> We don't get dust storms here, thank goodness.



This is standard in AZ. EVERYONE has these block walls unless you get out farther or live on acreage. They are very nice, but scorpions love the pilasters.


----------



## Niki (Jul 22, 2012)

I live in Scottsdale... My backyard ( pool) is a mess!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 22, 2012)

Man thats crazy. tortoise wash day after the dust storms eh? Ha


----------



## Niki (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes... Dust covering everything! Luckily my tort knows ahead of time and gets deep in her burrow.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 22, 2012)

Our patio is covered with debris, yuk. Why can't some rain come with the storm? The rain seems to just skirt around us. Great photos Neal. Can we call this a haboob? haha


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2012)

While they are neat to look at, I am not sure I would enjoy the clean up so much after it passes. How often do you get one in your area like this?


----------



## Neal (Jul 23, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> While they are neat to look at, I am not sure I would enjoy the clean up so much after it passes. How often do you get one in your area like this?



I lost count of how many we got last year...but we really didn't get any rain during the last monsoon season. This year has been really good...probably the second one of these dust storms in my area. 

It was a good Saturday. Had all my yard work done, porch swept and all that good stuff. After this storm it looked worse than Saturday morning before I started.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 23, 2012)

cool pictures! Sorry you have to clean up the mess though! Sand gets in every nook and cranny.


----------

